# Then and now :)



## mariebx19 (Mar 14, 2013)

Here are a few pictures of my cob when i first got him as a yearling and now,just turned 3  When i first got him his feet were so overgrown that the vet thought he had prodruding pedal bone.He had lice,worms,a cold,matted hair that had to be shaved off cause it was right to his skin.He has always been an easy,quiet horse to handle and is just starting to get his own little character a bit cheeky at times.


----------



## KingLuke1 (Aug 6, 2015)

I heard a Cob can be both horse and pony and they have different types: A-C I think. Which is yours and what's his name? He's beautiful, reminds me of a Gypsy Vanner's coloring.


----------



## froglet (Nov 17, 2012)

What a gorgeous boy


----------



## BCKathleen (Nov 8, 2017)

I watched your video,, put a smile on my face, I so enjoyed it.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@mariebx19 
Lovely horse and video
Sad though he was in a bad situation but lucky you found each other.


----------

